

Trademark...  - jaypreneur

Quick question.<p>Let's take Facebook as an example. Let's say "The Facebook" was originally trademarked... would they have need to get a new mark for "Facebook" or would they be considered essentially the same under the rules for Trademarks?<p>I ask because I am in a similar situation (using "The" in front until it's worthwhile paying for the main URL, which is not in use but the buyer wants an amount I cannot afford to pay for right now).<p>Help appreciated... thanks!
======
anigbrowl
Usually a trademark filing includes a boilerplate claim on obvious variations,
and is writtent to be as broad as possible - it costs the same to submit an
overbroad claim as a narrow one, and if the USPTO doesn't give you everything
you ask for you haven't lost anything by trying.

Not a lawyer, you should consult one. Alternatively, just head over the to the
USPTO and read some trademark filings, which will give you a feel for the
process.

------
jcoder
I would use the business name that you want—so what if your URL is
"the_____.com"? See also basecamphq.com, getdropbox.com, ______app.com, &c.

